# Audio Dynamics?



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

anybody have experience with this company specifically their amplifiers? all i can tell about them... they have an old designer from zed audio. pretty much the same footprint as phoenix gold's SX series amplifiers. a shop near me recommended these amplifiers to me. i have no experience with them at all. any input would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

I am currently building a T-line box that Pete designed for me. I had one other box designed by him 5 years ago that was great. It seems to me that people that have never worked with or used their stuff come out of the woodwork to bash them, but most people who use their products are very happy. i have only used the design services so i can't speak to the amps sorry.


----------



## audioman0115 (Oct 7, 2017)

I have the 1500.6 and it has been a great amp

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## audioman0115 (Oct 7, 2017)

What specific are you wanting to know?

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## 209555 (May 3, 2019)

audioman0115 said:


> I have the 1500.6 and it has been a great amp
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


1500.1

Edit: Nevermind. How do you like that amp? I bought the ADK1800.6. Haven't hooked it up yet. Heavy sucker!


----------



## audioman0115 (Oct 7, 2017)

Its been awesome. Runs my three way front stage. It's the ADP1500.6

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## 209555 (May 3, 2019)

audioman0115 said:


> Its been awesome. Runs my three way front stage. It's the ADP1500.6
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


Fabulous!


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

audioman0115 said:


> What specific are you wanting to know?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


i'd like to know their noise ratio does it do its rated power if not more... does it sound dynamic... from what i see their pretty much clones of phoenix gold. i guess when you deal directly withdealers you going to pay more so is it worth paying extra versus going with a company like NVX that provides the same amount of power and they are also d class amplifiers...

what's so special about audio dynamics versus nvx?


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

miniSQ said:


> I am currently building a T-line box that Pete designed for me. I had one other box designed by him 5 years ago that was great. It seems to me that people that have never worked with or used their stuff come out of the woodwork to bash them, but most people who use their products are very happy. i have only used the design services so i can't speak to the amps sorry.


you dont hear much about Pete stuff anymore. I see he posts on social media but it looks like he complete stepped away from box designs. I have one of his designs from years back. People did love to hate on Pete designs. Back then, he was more expensive and I used to read all these people that could do better designs for far cheaper. At one point I was trying to get him to for a 6th order he did for a set of 6.5 subs. He never responded and I moved on as it seems that is not the business he wants to deal any any longer. What is the T line you are building?


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Jroo said:


> you dont hear much about Pete stuff anymore. I see he posts on social media but it looks like he complete stepped away from box designs. I have one of his designs from years back. People did love to hate on Pete designs. Back then, he was more expensive and I used to read all these people that could do better designs for far cheaper. At one point I was trying to get him to for a 6th order he did for a set of 6.5 subs. He never responded and I moved on as it seems that is not the business he wants to deal any any longer. What is the T line you are building?


he started designing boxes again. I am putting my 2 Audiomobile 8's into a box he designed on monday. Wood is all cut, i will let you know how it compares to the current ported box. they are in now.









Enclosure Design Service | AD Store






adcaraudio.com


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

miniSQ said:


> he started designing boxes again. I am putting my 2 Audiomobile 8's into a box he designed on monday. Wood is all cut, i will let you know how it compares to the current ported box. they are in now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that would be great. In you case we could a/b the new enclosure from the old with the same subs. I also remember some people were not happy with the designs he sent them. For a while he was known as they guy that make these very different alignments and his fee was higher. Some people ended up with standard ported boxes and were upset because they could have gotten the designs for a ported far cheaper or free compared to his design fee. I guess if you think you are going to end up with some wacky bandpass t line and get a ported, I could see how some might get upset.


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

how about these amps? LOL


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

Kountz said:


> how about these amps? LOL


How does their spec sheet compare with the NVX?
If they're to be believed then I would start there, rather than hearing testimonials from people offering their perspective.

Did you see what I did here?)


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Kountz said:


> how about these amps? LOL


which one are you looking at? They make a ton of amps.


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

miniSQ said:


> which one are you looking at? They make a ton of amps.


i was looking at the *ADP1500.6*


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Kountz said:


> i was looking at the *ADP1500.6*


I might look at MMatts. JL audio or Zapco in the price range of the *ADP1500.6*


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

miniSQ said:


> I might look at MMatts. JL audio or Zapco in the price range of the *ADP1500.6*


you're right. right now i'm looking at zapco 6 channel ST sq series


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Kountz said:


> you're right. right now i'm looking at zapco 6 channel ST sq series


Thats fine, but the ST series is well over half the price of the ADP 1500.6 and almost half the output. Sp make sure you are comparing apples to apples. For the same money and power as the ADP 1500.6 (and i am not saying you need it ), this would be a nice amp. I know nothing about the seller, so i am not vouching for him. 









BNIB Zapco Z-150.6 SP amplifier


Product Brand & Model: Zapco Z-150.6 SP amplifier Condition of all items: BNIB Total Price: : $1300 OBO Shipping Terms: : Shipping and insurance on me Pictures: - Unless you are a Upgraded member, or your last 10 iTrader feedbacks are positive, you must post a picture of the...




www.diymobileaudio.com





Or if you wanted to stay with class D...









6 Channel Full Range Class D Amplifier MMATS HiFi 6150 Car Amplifier


MMATS HIFI 6150 6 channel full range Class D amplifier for cars Run an entire system with astounding realism/efficiency. Perfect for baggers, boats,and cars




www.mmatsproaudio.com


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

miniSQ said:


> Thats fine, but the ST series is well over half the price of the ADP 1500.6 and almost half the output. Sp make sure you are comparing apples to apples. For the same money and power as the ADP 1500.6 (and i am not saying you need it ), this would be a nice amp. I know nothing about the seller, so i am not vouching for him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zapco you would run channels 1 and 2 for left and right Tweeter at 100w and then you would bridge channel 3 4 5 and 6 for 300 watts on each channel for the mid woofers. that sounds like plenty of power for me


----------



## 209555 (May 3, 2019)

You won't know the difference anyway. It's all good stuff. Just buy one and let us know how it went. These threads are fawking stupid.


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

Gen5.7Max said:


> You won't know the difference anyway. It's all good stuff. Just buy one and let us know how it went. These threads are fawking stupid.


sTfu


----------



## 209555 (May 3, 2019)

And please change your avatar. That image is disturbing.


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

Gen5.7Max said:


> And please change your avatar. That image is disturbing.


i'm curious... how do you have such a round mouth after eating three square meals a day?


----------



## 209555 (May 3, 2019)

Kountz said:


> i'm curious... how do you have such a round mouth after eating three square meals a day?


How apropos, that sounds like just the kind of question you would ask.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Kountz said:


> Zapco you would run channels 1 and 2 for left and right Tweeter at 100w and then you would bridge channel 3 4 5 and 6 for 300 watts on each channel for the mid woofers. that sounds like plenty of power for me


It would be plenty, and allow you to upgrade to a 3-way at any time.


----------



## Iamsecond (Jan 3, 2017)

Gen5.7Max said:


> And please change your avatar. That image is disturbing.


If your going to post and raise your post number please bring something useful to the thread. Op is asking questions to learn and get a great system set up. Make your posts count toward something useful please.


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

Kountz said:


> you're right. right now i'm looking at zapco 6 channel ST sq series


How are you looking at em?
What attributes are you basing the goodness on?

Getting a 6 channel and brifging makes sense, not because you need 300w woofers, but If you decide on a three way, you will have the channels.
But one could also do a 4x 100w, or 4x50 and add a two channel later.

In reality the amp is about the least important part of most any set up, unless you have some specific things that are required.

One could probably even make a list of descending importance.


----------



## SMBGSX (Aug 7, 2020)

I install products for mobile audio about 1/3 of my time spent at work as an ASE certified auto tech. I've used Zapco Z series, JL Audio, Hybrid Audio, Focal, American Bass, Orion (old & new), Rockford fosgate (punch to power), Crossfire Audio, DB Drive Euphoria, and a million other brands. I use Audio Dynamics as much as possible now. I'm sorry, but it's true.... Buy a set and listen. I put a set of 4000 series 6.5" components on a Zapco Z series SP amp and we did back to back with another very similar sedan running legatia 8 inch components on a Rockford power series. Out of the 5 of us there 4 of us thought the AD setup sounded better. And it was damn near as loud. Guess what vehicle the person owned who didn't side with the rest of us?
I've installed about 8 sets of AD mid-ranges so far And I'm never disappointed. 
I brought a customers car to another very high end shop here to get a sublet quote on fiberglass work as I don't do fiberglass. He heard the 2000 series 12" AD sub in the trunk and immediately asked me "who the fxck are these guys?" It was in a custom box I built to AD spec and it sounds damn good. I've seen allot of people bash the owner of AD. I speak with him fairly regularly. He's never hated on another brand to me on the phone, he's always been informative, punctual with call backs, and very attentive to detail. He wants to make good products. and..... Yes, I think he DOES want to beat up on giants that are caught resting on their name. AD listens to their customers, installers, and current trends. 
Ive had some good systems in my time, and I'm impressed with AD, but when I show other installers that have been in this game decades these products, and I see the look on their face, that's how I know I'm on the right track with this company. You can put these speakers in a bowl of water for a half hour playing, take them out, and they still sound good. There's videos on YouTube of 3000 watts getting pushed through a pair of their 600 watt subs hitting crazy dB numbers. And still living on and sounding musical. AD is a solid brand, and deserves a little more respect and attention from the masses. I'm not part of this company and I don't get any incentive for this post. This is just the reality. Take it for what it's worth


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Haha Kountz ..RIP douchbag.

Oh, and the T-line Pete did for me sounds amazing!!


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

SMBGSX said:


> I install products for mobile audio about 1/3 of my time spent at work as an ASE certified auto tech. I've used Zapco Z series, JL Audio, Hybrid Audio, Focal, American Bass, Orion (old & new), Rockford fosgate (punch to power), Crossfire Audio, DB Drive Euphoria, and a million other brands. I use Audio Dynamics as much as possible now. I'm sorry, but it's true.... Buy a set and listen. I put a set of 4000 series 6.5" components on a Zapco Z series SP amp and we did back to back with another very similar sedan running legatia 8 inch components on a Rockford power series. Out of the 5 of us there 4 of us thought the AD setup sounded better. And it was damn near as loud. Guess what vehicle the person owned who didn't side with the rest of us?
> I've installed about 8 sets of AD mid-ranges so far And I'm never disappointed.
> I brought a customers car to another very high end shop here to get a sublet quote on fiberglass work as I don't do fiberglass. He heard the 2000 series 12" AD sub in the trunk and immediately asked me "who the fxck are these guys?" It was in a custom box I built to AD spec and it sounds damn good. I've seen allot of people bash the owner of AD. I speak with him fairly regularly. He's never hated on another brand to me on the phone, he's always been informative, punctual with call backs, and very attentive to detail. He wants to make good products. and..... Yes, I think he DOES want to beat up on giants that are caught resting on their name. AD listens to their customers, installers, and current trends.
> Ive had some good systems in my time, and I'm impressed with AD, but when I show other installers that have been in this game decades these products, and I see the look on their face, that's how I know I'm on the right track with this company. You can put these speakers in a bowl of water for a half hour playing, take them out, and they still sound good. There's videos on YouTube of 3000 watts getting pushed through a pair of their 600 watt subs hitting crazy dB numbers. And still living on and sounding musical. AD is a solid brand, and deserves a little more respect and attention from the masses. I'm not part of this company and I don't get any incentive for this post. This is just the reality. Take it for what it's worth


‘Interesting reply, I was once an ASE master certified A1-A8 technician but left that profession long ago but respect anyone who makes a living in it. Where are you from? I‘ve looked at AD before but shy away because I can’t find good information to back them up. I like your positive post but the low post count (first one actually) makes me take pause (no offense intended there).


----------



## SMBGSX (Aug 7, 2020)

No offense taken. I literally made my account for this reply lol. I'm in the Minneapolis area of Minnesota.


----------



## lankfordcodi (Apr 28, 2020)

miniSQ said:


> Haha Kountz ..RIP douchbag.
> 
> Oh, and the T-line Pete did for me sounds amazing!!


I'm SOOOO happy Kountz got banned. LAME! He was so rude to everyone seriously...


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

SMBGSX said:


> No offense taken. I literally made my account for this reply lol. I'm in the Minneapolis area of Minnesota.


Given that snail, in the avatar photo, you could be French Canadian?


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

SMBGSX said:


> No offense taken. I literally made my account for this reply lol. I'm in the Minneapolis area of Minnesota.


Nice! Good to know there is another good option out there. I’ve tested a bunch of amplifiers myself including the RF Power series.


----------



## lankfordcodi (Apr 28, 2020)

JCsAudio said:


> Nice! Good to know there is another good option out there. I’ve tested a bunch of amplifiers myself including the RF Power series.



Im also interested in Audio Dynamics. I really like Pete's youtube videos and he is obviously a very smart guy when it comes to audio engineering. Is he the owner or just works there?

My go to amps right now are the Rockford t400x4ad mini power series. Not for their size, that an extra perk, but they are just AMAZING, their S/N ratio is great, the noise floor is very high compared to about 4 other amps i tried in the same system and best of all, the sound is warm and smooth, its the first class d amp ive had that i cannot for the life of me distinguish from a class A/B amp which is pretty cool. plus the constant power at multiple impedances and clipping lights


----------



## SMBGSX (Aug 7, 2020)

lankfordcodi said:


> Im also interested in Audio Dynamics. I really like Pete's youtube videos and he is obviously a very smart guy when it comes to audio engineering. Is he the owner or just works there?
> 
> My go to amps right now are the Rockford t400x4ad mini power series. Not for their size, that an extra perk, but they are just AMAZING, their S/N ratio is great, the noise floor is very high compared to about 4 other amps i tried in the same system and best of all, the sound is warm and smooth, its the first class d amp ive had that i cannot for the life of me distinguish from a class A/B amp which is pretty cool. plus the constant power at multiple impedances and clipping lights


I believe the owners name is Aaron.

Have you tried Zapcos new lineup? I was die hard Rockford fosgate... Until I heard these. I believe the last IASCA world finals, every single top ten finisher was running Zapco. Imo there is nothing that comes close.


----------



## lankfordcodi (Apr 28, 2020)

SMBGSX said:


> I believe the owners name is Aaron.
> 
> Have you tried Zapcos new lineup? I was die hard Rockford fosgate... Until I heard these. I believe the last IASCA world finals, every single top ten finisher was running Zapco. Imo there is nothing that comes close.



Which Zapcos? I was going to look into getting one but I heard about some overheating issues which turned me off. Although the person I heard it from was Kountz (banned).. LMAO. I believe he was running the ST-6x SQ - Are you referrring to those or some of the higher end ones?


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

I tested a Zapco ST 2x SQ and it was ok but not any better then other similar in its class. I had some class D that sounded better. They’re not terrible but in my opinion don't live up to the hype they get.


----------



## SMBGSX (Aug 7, 2020)

St is the entry level. And I still think they're Mono ST amps sound better than most others. The ST Class A/B are ok. But I mean like the Z-Series SP and Z-Series AP. Pretty much untouchable. I heard a studio door shut or something in a song I've heard a million times after running the new Z-150.4SP


----------



## lankfordcodi (Apr 28, 2020)

SMBGSX said:


> St is the entry level. And I still think they're Mono ST amps sound better than most others. The ST Class A/B are ok. But I mean like the Z-Series SP and Z-Series AP. Pretty much untouchable. I heard a studio door shut or something in a song I've heard a million times after running the new Z-150.4SP



Ahh, I have read about those. I figured those were the ones you were referring to. The thing that bugs me about those.. And mmats as well even though i would love to upgrade to a mmats hifi 6450... is their s/n ratings.. I'm sure they are great but the zapco says "103db" signal to noise ratio... But NOWHERE does it say how it was measured... at full power or at 1 watt into 4 ohm? Useless number! I expect more from such an expensive thing I know its nice and probably designed by Zeff but when i see manufacturers not releasing specs like how they made their measurments it makes me feel like they are hiding something. Even rockford fosgate lists two different s/n ratings and states how they were measured...


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

you apparently dont know, but he has been banned from here for a while now


----------



## lankfordcodi (Apr 28, 2020)

I know i saw it was a few months ago. I was wondering why he was not showing up spouting immature trash with his weirdo surfer kid avatar anymore. I will give him that, he at least changed his avatar to something less lame before he got banned. LOL


----------



## SMBGSX (Aug 7, 2020)

They are notorious for bad communication. But I'll be honest, I had an issue once with one (out of probably 50 SP series I've installed,) and Jeff Borges the current CEO emailed me within 24 hours and the issue was resolved immediately. They don't release CEA compliant numbers. But I've seen them tested. They put out rated power, and as far as anything I've heard personally, nothing touches it.
Zeff has been gone a long time. He's with ARC Audio now.


----------



## lankfordcodi (Apr 28, 2020)

SMBGSX said:


> They are notorious for bad communication. But I'll be honest, I had an issue once with one (out of probably 50 SP series I've installed,) and Jeff Borges the current CEO emailed me within 24 hours and the issue was resolved immediately. They don't release CEA compliant numbers. But I've seen them tested. They put out rated power, and as far as anything I've heard personally, nothing touches it.
> Zeff has been gone a long time. He's with ARC Audio now.



Oh, I thought Zeff was just doing bespoke designs for multiple companies. Intresting to know he is not with Zapco anymore considering the name of the company is his name LOL


----------



## SMBGSX (Aug 7, 2020)

lankfordcodi said:


> Oh, I thought Zeff was just doing bespoke designs for multiple companies. Intresting to know he is not with Zapco anymore considering the name of the company is his name LOL



I know right. Literally his name. But I spoke with the Engineers at Attend when they were the Distributors before Auragin and AARP who distributes Zapco now, and all of them agree the amps being produced now kill anything that they've ever produced before. Some of the internals use patents that were developed for NASA. The AP series is incredible inside. Everything about those amps is incredible. There is literally no holds barred, no compromises. It is the best it gets. Period. I heard a 150.4 AP on Legatias and Audio Dynamics and honest to God it almost made me cry listening to that Titanic song by Celine Dion hahaha


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

lankfordcodi said:


> Oh, I thought Zeff was just doing bespoke designs for multiple companies. Intresting to know he is not with Zapco anymore considering the name of the company is his name LOL


Zeff works for Arc Audio if i remember correctly 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## SMBGSX (Aug 7, 2020)

Mentioned that 4 posts back. And in reality he doesn't work for ARC, he actually works for Nikola Engineering which is a division of ARC.


----------



## ANS (Sep 23, 2011)

Zeff owns a consulting firm doing work for multiples companies, he is based out of the Northwest and also works within the telecommunications industry providing internet services for his local area. He also coordinates with an Asia based consulting firm doing work overseas. Arc Audio is one of his largest clients. The current CDT Audio amplifiers were designed by the Asia based firm overseas, if you ever open on up they look very similar to an Arc Audio XDI or X2 amplifier.

I have heard really good things about the higher lines of Zapco but not impressed with the lower lines. It always hard to get a hold of anyone for support at Zapco. 

The best product Audio Dynamics sells/sold are the Steve Mantz engineered amplifiers, which are really nice, very well made. It looks like AD is phasing them out with Korean designed/built amplifiers. Not that they are bad, but I would venture to say they are not as good as the Mantz engineered previous generation. 

I wasn't impressed with the Audio Dynamics speaker, regardless of series. I tried them all. They cater towards spl customers, heavily biased midrange with a lot of boosting to the higher frequencies. The youtube videos they have produced doing a to b comparisons of their 2000 lines to Morel, Dyn, etc are a joke. Unless you can hear a speaker in person, you cannot go off of a video. Maybe AD watched too many Fred & Sound videos on youtube and decided if they sound good on camera, they must sound good in person lol.

Three favorite speaker companies I have heard and used are PHD Audio/Italian Hifi, Dynaudio, and CDT Audio, all with a lot of good products and a few bad like any company. Would have said Rainbow out of Germany but doesn't seem like they are producing the high-end products anymore.


----------



## SMBGSX (Aug 7, 2020)

I have a wholesale account with CDT. They sound about the same as the Audio Dynamics. I just did a Firebird using all 2 ohm speakers from CDT. They make good stuff too. But I think paper cones sound better than kevlar like CDT uses in most of their higher lines.


----------



## ANS (Sep 23, 2011)

SMBGSX said:


> I have a wholesale account with CDT. They sound about the same as the Audio Dynamics. I just did a Firebird using all 2 ohm speakers from CDT. They make good stuff too. But I think paper cones sound better than kevlar like CDT uses in most of their higher lines.


I disagree, I wouldn't classify them in the same class. A lot of the CDT sets being sold are last minute designs due to running out of supplies due to logistic issues from Covid.

Combine the es-6im (inverted magnet) with CRM-1200 and run it active. Cross anywhere between 2,500-3k. One of the best combinations I have tried. You will be happily surprised.

Unity 8 is one of the best widebands I have used other than Audible Physics.

I prefer the es line over the Kevlar line (other than the CRM-6k), the es-6cv is my favorite go to midbass from them off the shelf. The lower CL line is a great value.

The biggest issue with CDT is that you need to pair the drivers with the right crossover. A lot of the sets come with crossovers which don't do them justice. I hate to say this being a distributor for CDT, but the ex-530 and ex-550 arent the best design, granted they are old. The new EX-560CD crossover is superior, crosses around 3-3.5k and highly suggest with any of their speakers or running them active really let's them shine.

We have been working with them for the past 6 months on a several sets OEM'd for our business with newly designed crossovers for specific applications. Should be releasing next month.


----------



## SMBGSX (Aug 7, 2020)

When's the last time you ran AD? You realize they've had like 2 redesigns in 3 years and the newest redesigns came out like 3 weeks ago.


----------



## ANS (Sep 23, 2011)

SMBGSX said:


> When's the last time you ran AD? You realize they've had like 2 redesigns in 3 years and the newest redesigns came out like 3 weeks ago.


I tried them a year ago. Just looked up the newest offerings. The new designs are very similar to the old ones. The 4000 series uses the same tweeter as before but now they charge more for the option of having an aluminum housed tweeter. I see they created a lesser version for $150 less. At $1,000 a tweeter which only crosses as low as 3,500hz is not very impressive. They added push-in terminals and changed the basket of the midbass. The previous version (same tweeter) had a large bias in the midrange, near vocals around 3,000-6,000hz and everything above 10k hz was boosted. Similar to what pro audio and spl options do.

The 3000 series is $700 and you get a stamped steel basket for the midbass. The tweeter is similar to the 4000 series, instead of being in an aluminum housing, you get a plastic housing. From that point down to the 2000 and 1000 series become more unimpressive (my opinion of course). They use a Chinese build house who uses off the shelf parts (nothing wrong with this other than pricing them as a bespoke product) just in different configurations.

None of the options sound bad, but they don't sound amazing, especially for the prices asked. They do have one of the best dealer margins which makes it hard to resist but the product doesn't meet the asking price when compared to other available options. Here is a set using off the shelf parts from a Chinese build house, for a quarter of the price of the 4000 series, and also better: AA-6.5c That brand knows what they have and are not trying to charge $1,000, just $200-250.

When you compare AD to PHD Audio/Italia Hifi, Dynaudio, Focal, Audiofrog, Audison, CDT Audio, Hertz, Audible Physics, Blam, Ground Zero and several other well-known companies, you get more for your money with these other companies. I will admit, CDT Audio, Hertz, and Ground Zero have used off the shelf solutions (CDT rebranded a beryllium dome tweeter with minor modifications, Hertz is currently using an off the shelf amplifier design for one of their cheapest options, and Ground Zero uses Soundigital for their spl amplifier offerings) but a majority of their designs are done in house.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

After all of the ******** I've seen from them, I wouldnt give them a dime as a consumer or a shop owner, no matter how high their mark ups are 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ANS (Sep 23, 2011)

SkizeR said:


> After all of the ******** I've seen from them, I wouldnt give them a dime as a consumer or a shop owner, no matter how high their mark ups are
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


I could be wrong, but might know what you are referring to and 100% agree. Hopefully, they are sued.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

ANS said:


> I could be wrong, but might know what you are referring to and 100% agree. Hopefully, they are sued.


They won't be sued for anything. But im not just referring to that. They make me cringe on what seems to be a bi-monthly basis on the **** they pull to try to get sales or raise interest 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ANS (Sep 23, 2011)

SkizeR said:


> They won't be sued for anything. But im not just referring to that. They make me cringe on what seems to be a bi-monthly basis on the **** they pull to try to get sales or raise interest
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


lol the dealer sales programs are creative, I will give them that. Essentially at that point, you just become a drop ship company.

Unrelated, you have been in the industry for a long time and have a very reliable reputation for shooting straight. You have a lot of experience with several brands. If you could pick one company, who do you prefer to use for speaker products due to performance, reliability, and customer service?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

ANS said:


> lol the dealer sales programs are creative, I will give them that. Essentially at that point, you just become a drop ship company.
> 
> Unrelated, you have been in the industry for a long time and have a very reliable reputation for shooting straight. If you could only pick one company, who do you prefer to use for your speaker solutions due to performance, reliability, and customer service?


Audiofrog

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ANS (Sep 23, 2011)

SkizeR said:


> Audiofrog
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Great company, Andy is always going out of his way to help anyone.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

dynaudio


----------



## SMBGSX (Aug 7, 2020)

DD Audio, ESB Italy, CDT Audio, Hybrid Audio Technologies, Audio Dynamics.
In no particular order


----------



## ANS (Sep 23, 2011)

SMBGSX said:


> DD Audio, ESB Italy, CDT Audio, Hybrid Audio Technologies, Audio Dynamics.
> In no particular order


I forgot ESB is amazing!


----------



## SMBGSX (Aug 7, 2020)

ANS said:


> I forgot ESB is amazing!


I've heard one set of the more spendy Gladen that sounded pretty good too


----------



## captainscarlett (Mar 15, 2011)

ANS said:


> None of the options sound bad, but they don't sound amazing, especially for the prices asked. They do have one of the best dealer margins which makes it hard to resist but the product doesn't meet the asking price when compared to other available options. Here is a set using off the shelf parts from a Chinese build house, for a quarter of the price of the 4000 series, and also better: AA-6.5c That brand knows what they have and are not trying to charge $1,000, just $200-250.
> 
> When you compare AD to PHD Audio/Italia Hifi, Dynaudio, Focal, Audiofrog, Audison, CDT Audio, Hertz, Audible Physics, Blam, Ground Zero and several other well-known companies, you get more for your money with these other companies. I will admit, CDT Audio, Hertz, and Ground Zero have used off the shelf solutions (CDT rebranded a beryllium dome tweeter with minor modifications, Hertz is currently using an off the shelf amplifier design for one of their cheapest options, and Ground Zero uses Soundigital for their spl amplifier offerings) but a majority of their designs are done in house.


The hardest pill to swallow, and this also goes for Home Audio drivers ... Scanspeak, Peerless and the like ... that appear in speakers costing ten's or even hundred's of thousands (Wilson Audio springs to mind), is the manufacturer stating that - the drivers have been built to their own specifications. But was does that mean, really? A different spider. A cone, made from Superman's underpants … that'll sound cool in the marketing blurb. A cheap @ss capacitor on a pair of coaxial's, that they call - high-quality! And what are the price differences? Nominal, at best, and not enough to justify the huge increase. 

This isn't a dig at AD in particular, as build house items are plentiful in the audio industry! But it's always in the comparison, or discovery of similar products for a fraction of the price, where things go awry. 

A question has just come to mind. The only reason I know of AD, is because of Pete ... and love him or hate him, he has a following. Where would AD be without him (rhetorically). Pete speaks about Aaron being a multi award-winning SQ guy, hands up I don't know everyone in the biz, but I'd never heard of him. Anyway ... just a thought ... 

I wish AD, and every car audio brand old and new, the best of luck, specially in these crazy times.


----------



## captainscarlett (Mar 15, 2011)

ANS said:


> Unrelated, you have been in the industry for a long time and have a very reliable reputation for shooting straight. You have a lot of experience with several brands. If you could pick one company, who do you prefer to use for speaker products due to performance, reliability, and customer service?


Still love - *DD, Sundown, Morel, Genesis Amps, DLS*
Recommended - *Alpine* ... over JL Audio
Have no time for - *Focal* I blew every speaker in an amazingly short amount of time, and in comparison to the likes of Dyn, Hybrid and Morel, I always found Focal to be a bit, meh!
Have no time for - *JL Audio*. I do love the gear, but I can't justify the ridiculous price increases over the years, for what is, the same designs as when the dinosaurs were knocking round. I know they've bought out the C7, new amps, and home audio gear, but come on, the W7, W3v3, C2, C3 and C5 speakers ... that stuff's been around since Noah was a lad.
Have no time - *Hertz, Focal and other European brands sold in the U.S.* because you guys in the U.S. pay way over the odds ... and so you start to associate the basic range with Hybrid Legatia Carbons, because they're in the same price bracket ...

http://caraudiosecurity.com/rcx690-6x9-3-way-coaxial-car-speaker-kit-320w - We pay £89.99 0r 123.77956 US Dollars
and people in the U.S. pay
Focal RCX-690 | 3-Way 6x9” Coaxial Car Speakers $179.99 or £130.85602 or a 30% increase

But that starts to add up, when you get to the bigger price gear!


----------



## captainscarlett (Mar 15, 2011)

SkizeR said:


> After all of the ****** I've seen from them, I wouldnt give them a dime as a consumer or a shop owner, no matter how high their mark ups are
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


For me, it's not so much the shenanigans, but the fact we're not exactly bereft of choice of more proven, reliable, reputable, quality gear! It's not 1987!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

captainscarlett said:


> Have no time - *Hertz, Focal and other European brands sold in the U.S.* because you guys in the U.S. pay way over the odds ... and so you start to associate the basic range with Hybrid Legatia Carbons, because they're in the same price bracket ...


oh the irony.. lol


----------

